# Recommend some sigs



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm new to sigs, and know very little about them. 

I'm wanting to get a .40 that is concealable. What should I be looking at?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the 239 is the smallest they make in .40.


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

Is the p250 any good?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Funny you should ask. I have the P250 compact in .45. It's a bit much for me to conceal but it depends on the person. You should look at the SC 250 for concealed carry.

Here is mine. It has been "tampered" with.










Picture is thanks to the wifes new camera, that I got her for Christmas!:smt033

I have had two (one could be on me) very small issues that have been resolved. It has been reliable with many different types and brands of ammo. After some practice with the trigger and to work out any possible problems, I would feel confident in it.


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

dosborn said:


> You should look at the SC 250 for concealed carry.


I've been looking at M&P 40's lately, but I was at the range yesterday and I saw a p250 compact .40 for $500. I thought it was a fair price and it sparked my interest in Sigs.

I have a px4 full size and I can conceal it pretty well at 3 o'clock. I'm a bigger guy so its a bit easier for me to conceal. (6'3'' 225lbs)


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

brown bomber said:


> I've been looking at M&P 40's lately, but I was at the range yesterday and I saw a p250 compact .40 for $500. I thought it was a fair price and it sparked my interest in Sigs.
> 
> I have a px4 full size and I can conceal it pretty well at 3 o'clock. I'm a bigger guy so its a bit easier for me to conceal. (6'3'' 225lbs)


That sounds like a fair price if it's new.

I paid more because Sig decided to drop the price about $150 a couple of months ago. Pissed off some folks including myself. It lost value overnight.


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

dosborn said:


> That sounds like a fair price if it's new.
> 
> I paid more because Sig decided to drop the price about $150 a couple of months ago. Pissed off some folks including myself. It lost value overnight.


Yeah, its new.

I'm really torn though. I would love to get a sig, but I've wanted an M&P for a while now. The sig is cheaper by ~$60 though. (both compact)


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoot both if you can before you purchase.

You will be good either way. The 250 will take more trigger time to become familiar with. Snap caps are a must. I have dry fired my P250 countless times. It's different for sure.


----------



## brown bomber (Dec 28, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Shoot both if you can before you purchase.
> 
> You will be good either way. The 250 will take more trigger time to become familiar with. Snap caps are a must. I have dry fired my P250 countless times. It's different for sure.


How much different can the sig's trigger be from my px4's trigger? The sig is a DA/SA isnt it?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The 250 is DAO. You had better try that trigger before you make the choice. The 250 has a long pull, but it's very smooth.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

just out of curiosity, have you considdered the PX4 sub compact? That seems like a cool gun to me, and since you already have the full size, I figure you might try the smaller one if you like your other gun....not that theres anything wrong with Sigs, they make a few guns a dude your size could carry concealed.....I would definitely considder the 239 or the 226 ...Sigs are awesome and I plan on getting another one this spring...


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Look at the 229 SAS Gen II. I am 6 ft 185 and carry OWB and conceal it pretty good without a lot of tinkering. I love the SRT.


----------



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am 6' 0" 200 lbs. I carry a SIG P226 DAK in a 40 S&W. I don't have any problems concealing it. Its a very dependable gun. 

Do your homework and decide which one works better for you. I tell that to any of my students that ask me about handguns. One handgun doesn't work for everyone, so just remember that.


----------



## Varmonter (Feb 6, 2008)

239 is my fav in .40


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

Personally I don't feel that sig makes any really conceal carry pistols other than the P238, most of their pistols really tend to be on the larger side. Don't get me wrong I am a sig fan but not to conceal carry. If you want a good gun for home defense or a good range gun get a sig, they are durable, deadly accurate, awesome triggers, but if you want to get a CCW get something like a Kahr PM9 or a Keltec PF-9


----------

